# Importing an LPG vehicle to Cyprus



## CGM (Nov 17, 2011)

Dear all,

I am thinking of bringing an LPG vehicle to Cyprus and wondered if there were any tax breaks for so doing. Has anyone brought an LPG car to Cyprus?

Addtionally if another one has an LPG vehicle on the island can they advise on locations where to fill up with LPG.

Kind regards
Chris


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

CGM said:


> Dear all,
> 
> I am thinking of bringing an LPG vehicle to Cyprus and wondered if there were any tax breaks for so doing. Has anyone brought an LPG car to Cyprus?
> 
> ...


I have never heard of anywhere for filling up LPG vehicles in Cyprus.


----------



## zin (Oct 28, 2010)

Doesn't seem to be

LPG & CNG Tankstellen (menu)

You could try contacting EKO

EKO


----------



## Pam n Dave (Jun 11, 2007)

It's not allowed here, I had to have the tank taken out of mine before it left the UK.


----------

